# 11 months, too skinny?



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't really think Summer looks to thin. But she does have more fluff than my Murphy. I am showing you pictures of my two. Murphy is the skinny one in the picture ... at the time of picture he was about 14 months and weight 59 pounds. We have been giving him 3 meals a day about 1 1/2 cups per feeding. I think he has gained a few pounds and to me looking a little better. I don't want a fat dog and I don't want him to gain to fast. My guys still get two walks a day in the winter but can be less active this time of year. Our vet wasn't worried but thought he could gain a few more pounds ... I need to get him to the vets to weight him after the first of the year. With Summers hip problem I would think you would want to keep her slim. I am sure other will have more to say....

PS...love her Christmas picture


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

She may be a bit thin by a few pounds. Try and get her up around 48 to 50 pounds.


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

For the longest time my girl, Mandie was in the 42-45lbs, she's very very petite and athletic, and it was impossible to put weight on her. She weighed that until just recently we noticed she's barely starting to fill out and she's 50 pounds, and she's four years old. So she BARELY began to put on weight and fill out at 4 years old. 

Maybe she's like Mandie was, just young, athletic and needed time was all. =]
But i am certainly no expert. x]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Summer looks a tad thin to me in the top down shot but like others have stated, with HD it is better to err on the slim side rather than the plump side. Maybe a few extra treats for being such a sweetie will work perfect.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Your dog is definitely, NOT too thin! Most people are used to seeing fat Goldens so when they see a Golden that is lean, fit or in good weight they think they are skinny. Especially if your dog has hip dysplasia it is much better to keep you dog on the lean side. Extra weight is not good for bad hips! Good job keeping your dog at a nice healthy weight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a little thin but she is also still growing so they go thru all stages. Since she does have HD, I wouldnt try to put much weight on her because she may gain on her own while growing. Better to be on the thin side with her hip problem. She is a cutie.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Your dog is definitely, NOT too thin! Most people are used to seeing fat Goldens so when they see a Golden that is lean, fit or in good weight they think they are skinny. Especially if your dog has hip dysplasia it is much better to keep you dog on the lean side. Extra weight is not good for bad hips! Good job keeping your dog at a nice healthy weight.


I agree with this. 

I wouldn't starve her. Make sure she's getting enough food and isn't foraging around the house. But she looks fine to me. 

One thing I did notice is that she has absolutely no muscle in front or back. That might be the difference in weight.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Feel a little more comfortable and think I will feed her a tiny bit more in toppings - sardines, chicken breast, a tablespoon of anything healthy and yummy.. She wins, I win. 

Thanks too for the compliments! Her hind legs look kind of awkward so people sometimes think she's "ugly".. Bleargh! Tell that to any dog mummy  love her sweetie face


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

> One thing I did notice is that she has absolutely no muscle in front or back. That might be the difference in weight.


I noticed this too! Muscle-less dog not a pretty sight.. Any idea what I can do? We max out on her exercise allowance (strain on hips) and still nothing.. We had to stop swimming for a month at my grandmas house but we've started up again I hope it helps bring back some.. Sigh..


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I think she is beautiful! A few more lbs like everyone has said probably will be just enough. You are being such a good mom making sure she isn't too heavy to help her with the hip problem. Some people tell me my 2 yr. old looks skinny at 54 lbs. but others tell me he looks great. He is very athletic. He doesn't gobble down his food or ever act starved. He gets a little over 2 cups of food and plenty of treats each day. Good luck with your lovely girl.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I think Summer looks great! I love her collar....my two have the same one!! (ill post pics later!)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

She looks very light boned, so I'm not surprised her weight on the scale is low. Looking at the pictures, I'd say she's on the thin side of healthy. Given her HD, that's where I'd err right now. A pound or two extra wouldn't hurt for her general health, but I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> She looks very light boned, so I'm not surprised her weight on the scale is low. Looking at the pictures, I'd say she's on the thin side of healthy. Given her HD, that's where I'd err right now. A pound or two extra wouldn't hurt for her general health, but I wouldn't sweat it.


Same here. She doesn't look like she's got so much coat that you wouldn't see ribs, and with the HD I wouldn't go too heavy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Agree with the last 2 posters. Another 2 pounds wouldn't hurt, but I probably wouldn't go any more than that. 

My mom's dog is 92 lbs and Molson is 65 lbs (Skoker is a slight bit taller, maybe half an inch) and I am constantly getting told that he is "too skinny" from family members. I am quick to respond that he is perfectly healthy in his size and that Skoker is the one who needs to slim down. Unfortunately, my parents don't seem to agree with me.


----------

